# Turbocharger on GA14DE



## jpsentra (Aug 8, 2004)

is it ok to install a turbocharger on a GA14DE engine? Will the turbo unit on GA16DE fit in the GA14DE? thanks


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

need pics..


----------



## jpsentra (Aug 8, 2004)

Chuck said:


> need pics..


dont have pics


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jpsentra said:


> dont have pics


There is no way for us to verify it will fit. Best thing you can do is buy some exhaust manifol gaskets for a GA16 and see fi they are the same fit on your car, then at least you;d know the manifold would most likely fit.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah... Its very difficult to tell what will fit what.. if we dont know what the ports look like.. can you MS paint the manifold.. what it looks like..?


----------



## wapoy (Mar 17, 2005)

*how to make my ga14de run much faster*

how can i make my ga14de engine run faster?... is it possible to make it run faster if i use the block of ga16de?... how much HP you think it might add w/ the ga16de block?...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wapoy said:


> how can i make my ga14de engine run faster?... is it possible to make it run faster if i use the block of ga16de?... how much HP you think it might add w/ the ga16de block?...


This forum is for turbo projects, if you want to discuss increasing the HP of your particular motor make a post in the Naturally Aspirated section! 

Good job on searching for the GA14 though!


----------

